# Oil pressure



## scarecrow_55 (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi, i can't find my owners manual for my 86 300zx turbo and i need to know what the oil pressure is supposed to be at, thanks.


----------



## SharpShooter34 (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Bro,
You may have to wait until you can get it in the Z car section. 

Shooter


----------

